# Scott CR1 Limited



## Gerby (Sep 11, 2005)

my Scott CR1 Limited. she weighs 14.10, with pedals and cage.

Frame/fork: Scott CR1 Limited, size small, 52cm
Shifters/Break levers: Campy Record Carbon Titanium Ultra 10
Front Derailleur: Campy Record Carbon Titanium
Rear Derailleur: Campy Record Carbon Titanium
Brakes: Zero Gravity
Crankset: Stronglight Pulsion CT, 53/39, 172.5
Stem: Syntace F - 119, titanium bolt kit, 120mm
Bar: Easton EC90 Euipe Pro
Seat Post: Control Tech Carbon
Seat: Fi'zi:k Aliante, Carbon rails
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon, Titanium axle
Wheelset: Reynolds Stratus Clinchers


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Ah man...you're making me drool. Very nice! How does it ride? I'm looking at the CR1 to buy possibly next year, if I can find a nearby dealer.


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*Wow!!!!*

That bike has just gotta be a rocket!


----------

